# Gen Y End/Gen Z Begin?



## Codera

Does anyone have a good idea when Generation Y starts and when Generation Z begins? I know above my profile it says I'm Generation Y, but I've looked up sources of the dates ranging from 1991-2000, so do you guys think the date range presented on PC is the most accurate, or is there a different date in mind?


----------



## kingofpain

I think the forum starts generation Y too early.... I'd start it in the early 80s.

The end is closer to my thinking.... IMO it's 1981-1995.


----------



## Decoy24601

I think Generation Z should start in 2000. People born in 1995-1999 aren't much different from people born only a few years earlier or members of Generation Y in general. Kids I see now that are 5-12 years old are much different from people my age and how we were when we were growing up (or some would like to argue, are still growing up).


----------



## PurpleApple

I think the gray area in between is somewhere around '94-'97

People born before '94 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Y.
People born after '97 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Z.

People in the middle seem to be more dependent on their household's use of technology. I also think siblings come into account. An eldest child born in '95 would probably be different than a youngest child born in '95. I know I was influenced by my older sister's choices in music and pop culture.

Also after looking up all the generations, it seems that each societal (not familial) generation is basically the kids of TWO generations prior. The boomers are the kids of the greatest generation, Gen X is the babies of the Silent Generation, Gen Y is the babies of the Boomers. Gen Z must be the babies of Gen X. That's just another way to look at it, and again factors of people having children older, or you being on the cusp of the generations as the baby of a large family where you are influenced by your older siblings.

However I think that model makes more sense. Gen Y is the generation raised by baby boomers. Gen Z is the generation raised by Gen X. There is clear overlap in timeline, but being somebody born in the early 90s I def saw a difference between people who were born to younger parents and people my age who perhaps were the younger children in the family so they were born to an older parent. (not in a good or bad way) I think somebody born in '91 to an Gen X'er would likely have been introduced to more technology younger than somebody born in '91 to baby boomers like myself. I was rather tech savvy in like middle school, and played some educational games on the computer younger than that, but the values my parents had were consistent with those of baby boomers. I'm aware to some that saying I got a cell phone in 8th grade is really young, but when half my classmates had cell phones in 6th grade, and when I was being made fun of for my little first cell phone when all my classmates were getting those motorola razrs, and my phone didn't flip. My dad hangs on to everything until it dies. He just recently got rid of his old bubble 25" TV with awful color. His younger brothers made fun of him for years every time they would come and visit us. One of my baby cousins was so confused when she saw it. She was so used to her 5 foot wide screen. A true Gen Z-er. Her dad is an older Gen X-er. My parents definitely lived a kind of "American Dream, rags to riches," kind of story. 

We get our generation characteristics based on how we were raised and what is left to us and I think how we are raised and what is left to us is very determined by our parents' generation.


----------



## Snow

I think everyone who's close wants to fit in a few years earlier, because they don't relate to that generation as much, then as you get older, you want to fit in a few years later, because you don't want to feel so old.

Funny cycle, in my opinion. But the generational gaps exist because they are designed over a period of a decade or longer; there will be stark differences in early XYZ generation and late XYZ generation, just as there will be from generation A to generation B.


----------



## Codera

PurpleApple said:


> I think the gray area in between is somewhere around '94-'97
> 
> People born before '94 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Y.
> People born after '97 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Z.
> 
> People in the middle seem to be more dependent on their household's use of technology. I also think siblings come into account. An eldest child born in '95 would probably be different than a youngest child born in '95. I know I was influenced by my older sister's choices in music and pop culture.
> 
> Also after looking up all the generations, it seems that each societal (not familial) generation is basically the kids of TWO generations prior. The boomers are the kids of the greatest generation, Gen X is the babies of the Silent Generation, Gen Y is the babies of the Boomers. Gen Z must be the babies of Gen X. That's just another way to look at it, and again factors of people having children older, or you being on the cusp of the generations as the baby of a large family where you are influenced by your older siblings.
> 
> However I think that model makes more sense. Gen Y is the generation raised by baby boomers. Gen Z is the generation raised by Gen X. There is clear overlap in timeline, but being somebody born in the early 90s I def saw a difference between people who were born to younger parents and people my age who perhaps were the younger children in the family so they were born to an older parent. (not in a good or bad way) I think somebody born in '91 to an Gen X'er would likely have been introduced to more technology younger than somebody born in '91 to baby boomers like myself. I was rather tech savvy in like middle school, and played some educational games on the computer younger than that, but the values my parents had were consistent with those of baby boomers. I'm aware to some that saying I got a cell phone in 8th grade is really young, but when half my classmates had cell phones in 6th grade, and when I was being made fun of for my little first cell phone when all my classmates were getting those motorola razrs, and my phone didn't flip. My dad hangs on to everything until it dies. He just recently got rid of his old bubble 25" TV with awful color. His younger brothers made fun of him for years every time they would come and visit us. One of my baby cousins was so confused when she saw it. She was so used to her 5 foot wide screen. A true Gen Z-er. Her dad is an older Gen X-er. My parents definitely lived a kind of "American Dream, rags to riches," kind of story.
> 
> We get our generation characteristics based on how we were raised and what is left to us and I think how we are raised and what is left to us is very determined by our parents' generation.


I was born in 1993, although my dad is a Baby Boomer (1963) and my mom's a Gen X'er (1971). Ironically my dad was the one getting the new technology, while my mom mostly stuck with what we had (I still had my bulky Panasonic VHS TV until moving sometime this year and it being in storage somewhere). My dad fits the "rags to riches" story basically down to the t. I feel like I have some big traits from both sides of the Generation chart.


----------



## PurpleApple

Codera said:


> I was born in 1993, although my dad is a Baby Boomer (1963) and my mom's a Gen X'er (1971). Ironically my dad was the one getting the new technology, while my mom mostly stuck with what we had (I still had my bulky Panasonic VHS TV until moving sometime this year and it being in storage somewhere). My dad fits the "rags to riches" story basically down to the t. I feel like I have some big traits from both sides of the Generation chart.


That's interesting. Thank you for sharing. I just feel like the generation before you is mostly teens or career building during your birth and childhood, which is why it is a 2 generation thing. I find it funny how the Boomers like to complain about the generation they raised.


----------



## QrivaN

PurpleApple said:


> Also after looking up all the generations, it seems that each societal (not familial) generation is basically the kids of TWO generations prior.


Really? Then, out of curiosity, when would you say that Generation Y begins?


----------



## PurpleApple

QrivaN said:


> Really? Then, out of curiosity, when would you say that Generation Y begins?


Gray area late 70s -> *80s* -> gray area mid 90s. 

This is just what I see. The majority of people in Gen Y are kids of baby boomers. The ones who aren't are kids of older Gen X-ers, but even those could be on the cusp, unless they had kids very young. 

The morals of parents really effect the outcomes of their children...whether the kid agrees with them or opposes them. For example, the highest correlation between school success has to do with how much the parent's value education and less about location. However, in certain locations parents are more concerned about feeding their children and need to work to do so, so they might not always have their focus on their kid's education...

Anyway. I'm no expert. I just see differences between kids around the same age who have different aged parents. I find Gen X-ers are more concerned about letting their children play outside without them and tend to be more of hover parents. (I'm in no way implying X-ers suck. All generations have good and bad this is just an observation. )


----------



## QrivaN

PurpleApple said:


> Gray area late 70s -> *80s* -> gray area mid 90s.
> 
> This is just what I see. The majority of people in Gen Y are kids of baby boomers. The ones who aren't are kids of older Gen X-ers, but even those could be on the cusp, unless they had kids very young.
> 
> The morals of parents really effect the outcomes of their children...whether the kid agrees with them or opposes them. For example, the highest correlation between school success has to do with how much the parent's value education and less about location. However, in certain locations parents are more concerned about feeding their children and need to work to do so, so they might not always have their focus on their kid's education...
> 
> Anyway. I'm no expert. I just see differences between kids around the same age who have different aged parents. I find Gen X-ers are more concerned about letting their children play outside without them and tend to be more of hover parents. (I'm in no way implying X-ers suck. All generations have good and bad this is just an observation. )


Ah, okay, thanks. I can understand where you're coming from with the parents' behaviors, but it raises a question in my mind: What happens when a Gen Z is born to two Gen Y's? I guess this only really came to mind because I happen to be one, but it's food for thought...


----------



## PurpleApple

QrivaN said:


> Ah, okay, thanks. I can understand where you're coming from with the parents' behaviors, but it raises a question in my mind: What happens when a Gen Z is born to two Gen Y's? I guess this only really came to mind because I happen to be one, but it's food for thought...


I think that's where we have some gray areas. I would imagine you would relate to the gen Z's, but you are influenced by your parents who are Gen Y. The thing about these generalizations is that they are generalizations. They take was is consistent with the majority. Most people these days in the "western world" aren't having children until at least their late 20s. This is due to career minded women I think...that and how much it costs to raise a kid. 


I feel like there is always generational overlap at the extremities, but the idea is that a group of people around the same age act a certain way because of the ideas and values of their parents combined with the current social structure being set up by the generation between them and their parent's, and eventually their own when they come of age. 

People my age have a whole lot in common with Gen Z-ers. However, we also know what it was like to have dial up internet and to not spend hours a day on the computer like we do now.


----------



## Speed Gavrochey

Generation Y: 1982-2004
Generation Z: starts in 2005


----------



## Helnax

I'm said to be a Z (1995), but I feel like I had a very different early childhood than what my sister had/has (she's almost 11 years younger than me). It's just been 2-3 years since we got rid of the bubble tv and just a couple of more years since we got more than 3 channels! we've never gotten 'new' technology early, except for now. I remember not having a computer at home and I remember that later I only played some weird shooting games (I don't remember what it was called) with cowboys, etc. later I only used it for paint. This is very different now of course, and sometimes I catch myself thinking that maybe it would have been better for my sister if she was born in the 90's like me. 

I guess I'm gen z anyways? My dad's 68 and my mum's 72. Are they both generation y?


----------



## Helnax

I'm said to be a Z (1995), but I feel like I had a very different early childhood than what my sister had/has (she's almost 11 years younger than me). It's just been 2-3 years since we got rid of the bubble tv and just a couple of more years since we got more than 3 channels! we've never gotten 'new' technology early, except for now. I remember not having a computer at home and I remember that later I only played some weird shooting games (I don't remember what it was called) with cowboys, etc. later I only used it for paint. This is very different now of course, and sometimes I catch myself thinking that maybe it would have been better for my sister if she was born in the 90's like me. 

I guess I'm gen z anyways? My dad's 68 and my mum's 72. Are they both generation x?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Do you mean that your parents were born in 1968 and 1972 or that they are 68 and 72 years old?
If they were born in 1968 and 1972, they are generation x.
If they are 68 and 72 years old, they are silent generation.



Helnax said:


> I'm said to be a Z (1995), but I feel like I had a very different early childhood than what my sister had/has (she's almost 11 years younger than me). It's just been 2-3 years since we got rid of the bubble tv and just a couple of more years since we got more than 3 channels! we've never gotten 'new' technology early, except for now. I remember not having a computer at home and I remember that later I only played some weird shooting games (I don't remember what it was called) with cowboys, etc. later I only used it for paint. This is very different now of course, and sometimes I catch myself thinking that maybe it would have been better for my sister if she was born in the 90's like me.
> 
> I guess I'm gen z anyways? My dad's 68 and my mum's 72. Are they both generation y?


----------



## Helnax

They were born in 1968 and 1972. 
Thanks for answering!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You're welcome.
And welcome to Personality Cafe.



Helnax said:


> They were born in 1968 and 1972.
> Thanks for answering!


----------



## donnie darko

About 1996 I'd say. I consider Lorde the first Gen Z musician. I remember her bashing Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber, who are 92 and 94 and thus not much older than her, for not understanding kids today. I thought that was interesting because Miley and Justin seem like Millennials to me albeit younger ones while Lorde seems like a fully different generation.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Interesting that PerC lists me as a Gen Z, despite being born in 1994...


----------



## California Kid

I would say Generation Y ended sometime around the late 90s/early 00s and Generation Z started around maybe after 9/11. The start and end dates for both generations are wrong because like some people said, 1977 is too early. They're X. 1994 is too early for the end of Y. 1995 is too early for the beginning of Z and 2009/2010 is too early for the end of Z.


----------



## California Kid

donnie darko said:


> About 1996 I'd say. I consider Lorde the first Gen Z musician. I remember her bashing Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber, who are 92 and 94 and thus not much older than her, for not understanding kids today. I thought that was interesting because Miley and Justin seem like Millennials to me albeit younger ones while Lorde seems like a fully different generation.


I heard about that. There was an article on what Lorde said about them.


----------



## C. C. Scott

I'd consider myself generation Y. Especially with my parents being proud generation X'ers and me being born in 1995, but this forum seems to disagree with me.


----------



## alissaa23

Born Jan 1997, parents are 1963 and 1964. I have older sisters, 1991 and 1994. I can't figure out what I am because most say Z but I was so influenced by my sisters and parents


----------



## illykitty

PurpleApple said:


> *I think the gray area in between is somewhere around '94-'97*
> 
> *People born before '94 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Y.
> People born after '97 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Z.*
> 
> 
> Also after looking up all the generations, it seems that each societal (not familial) generation is basically the kids of TWO generations prior. The boomers are the kids of the greatest generation, Gen X is the babies of the Silent Generation, Gen Y is the babies of the Boomers. Gen Z must be the babies of Gen X. That's just another way to look at it, and again factors of people having children older, or you being on the cusp of the generations as the baby of a large family where you are influenced by your older siblings.
> 
> We get our generation characteristics based on how we were raised and what is left to us and I think how we are raised and what is left to us is very determined by our parents' generation.


*I agree with the bolded, I see that in my cousins who were born at different times of 90's.*

As for the rest, I'm a single child, Gen Y ('89), born to a technophobe Gen X ('66). We are quite different, in that tech is fun and easy for me while my mom struggles with a DVD player (that I recently bought her). My dad is X as well ('67), likes tech but has less ease than people my age. I had similar values as my mom since she raised me.

Until I was in my teens, I didn't own any computers, had some game consoles though. So only in my mid-teens did I have the internet. My values changed a lot from there on. My world was no longer a bubble, it got popped with all of the different views and ideas. I am very different from who I was 10 years ago.

I think being exposed and connected like this has a great impact. Vastly different from my upbringing and I think it's a good thing in my case. Now I'm exposing different ideas to my mom, who still doesn't use computers and internet but is more open minded than generations before her.


----------



## redlady

I was born 1998, and I personally identify a lot more with Gen Z. Maybe it's because my parents are both Gen X and I have several younger siblings. Of course I'm closer to the cusp, a very different part of Gen Z than my 5 year old brother who will never remember Bush as president and learned how to use an i-phone before he learned the alphabet. And I definately feel Lorde is the first pop star of our generation...there's such a pronounced shift...


----------



## C. C. Scott

'95er here. I definitely relate with Generation Y' s quite a lot more then Z's. I also consider myself Generation Y, regardless of what I'm labeled. 
:tongue:

When I first noticed it said I was a Z I made a silly thread basically just complaining about it. But I don't really mind any more, I spend more time in the MBTI section anyways. 

I kinda feel like I'd just mention that I think of myself as Gen Y in every post over here... And I don't wanna be "that guy". Maybe I'll add it to my signature. 

*Mind wanders absently*

EDIT: I just realized I already posted in this thread. I think I need some sleep XD


----------



## hemel

Generation Y's the best generation. =]


----------



## Thalassa

PurpleApple said:


> I think the gray area in between is somewhere around '94-'97
> 
> People born before '94 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Y.
> People born after '97 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Z.
> 
> People in the middle seem to be more dependent on their household's use of technology. I also think siblings come into account. An eldest child born in '95 would probably be different than a youngest child born in '95. I know I was influenced by my older sister's choices in music and pop culture.
> 
> Also after looking up all the generations, it seems that each societal (not familial) generation is basically the kids of TWO generations prior. The boomers are the kids of the greatest generation, Gen X is the babies of the Silent Generation, Gen Y is the babies of the Boomers. Gen Z must be the babies of Gen X. That's just another way to look at it, and again factors of people having children older, or you being on the cusp of the generations as the baby of a large family where you are influenced by your older siblings.
> 
> However I think that model makes more sense. Gen Y is the generation raised by baby boomers. Gen Z is the generation raised by Gen X. There is clear overlap in timeline, but being somebody born in the early 90s I def saw a difference between people who were born to younger parents and people my age who perhaps were the younger children in the family so they were born to an older parent. (not in a good or bad way) I think somebody born in '91 to an Gen X'er would likely have been introduced to more technology younger than somebody born in '91 to baby boomers like myself. I was rather tech savvy in like middle school, and played some educational games on the computer younger than that, but the values my parents had were consistent with those of baby boomers. I'm aware to some that saying I got a cell phone in 8th grade is really young, but when half my classmates had cell phones in 6th grade, and when I was being made fun of for my little first cell phone when all my classmates were getting those motorola razrs, and my phone didn't flip. My dad hangs on to everything until it dies. He just recently got rid of his old bubble 25" TV with awful color. His younger brothers made fun of him for years every time they would come and visit us. One of my baby cousins was so confused when she saw it. She was so used to her 5 foot wide screen. A true Gen Z-er. Her dad is an older Gen X-er. My parents definitely lived a kind of "American Dream, rags to riches," kind of story.
> 
> We get our generation characteristics based on how we were raised and what is left to us and I think how we are raised and what is left to us is very determined by our parents' generation.



I like your explanation of Gen Y being children of Boomers and Gen Z being children of Gen X. I feel that way, too. Of course there are exceptions, like my Gen Y sister having my Gen Z nephew, getting pregnant at fifteen, and my friend who was born in 1962 who is technically on the cusp of Boomer/X (who identifies herself as Gen X by her own statement) who has children who range from the oldest "cusp" of XY (her daughter who is about my age) to middle of Y (her middle son and daughter) and her youngest daughter who is definitely Gen Z. She only had four children but spaced them over a period of nearly 30 years, having her first child at 19 and last child at 46. Her Gen Y son also will have a Gen Z child because of a teen unplanned pregnancy. 

None of this stuff is exact, but yes if people did as they were estimated to do (have children in their twenties and thirties) your rough approximation would be true. My mother is a Boomer who falls into the latter "Generation Jones" half (too young to be a mod/hippie; too old to share much in common with Gen X).


----------



## Thalassa

Codera said:


> I was born in 1993, although my dad is a Baby Boomer (1963) and my mom's a Gen X'er (1971). Ironically my dad was the one getting the new technology, while my mom mostly stuck with what we had (I still had my bulky Panasonic VHS TV until moving sometime this year and it being in storage somewhere). My dad fits the "rags to riches" story basically down to the t. I feel like I have some big traits from both sides of the Generation chart.


Your dad is Gen X by the 61-81 range. He is also Gen X by a later date start of 62 or 63.

The only way he could be considered a Boomer is by the Harvard span that ranges from 65-84, one that I outright reject as utterly absurd. 

If you accept that one though, then you don't start Gen Y until 1985, which puts many people I know into Gen X.


----------



## Thalassa

redlady said:


> I was born 1998, and I personally identify a lot more with Gen Z. Maybe it's because my parents are both Gen X and I have several younger siblings. Of course I'm closer to the cusp, a very different part of Gen Z than my 5 year old brother who will never remember Bush as president and learned how to use an i-phone before he learned the alphabet. And I definately feel Lorde is the first pop star of our generation...there's such a pronounced shift...


Hmmm interesting. Lorde is the first pop star of your generation. I like the way you think. I notice that a lot of people in Gen Y try to pass our music off on to you guys and try to take on Gen X music for themselves, and I am like...uh...no no. OUR MUSIC WAS CREATED BY PEOPLE OUR AGE.

Good job. You're clever.


----------



## Thalassa

donnie darko said:


> About 1996 I'd say. I consider Lorde the first Gen Z musician. I remember her bashing Miley Cyrus and Justin Bieber, who are 92 and 94 and thus not much older than her, for not understanding kids today. I thought that was interesting because Miley and Justin seem like Millennials to me albeit younger ones while Lorde seems like a fully different generation.


Lorde also bashed Lana Del Rey. She's a right little cunt, but whatever. I guess her point is that she thinks Gen Y is too materialistic or something, but that has been the trend since bling rap and rap/metal all the way up to the younger Justin Bieber and the older Lana Del Rey, the irony being that Gen Y is a generation that has spent much of our young adulthood not being able to afford to buy houses etc. 

I agree though she is technically the first Gen Z pop star.


----------



## Thalassa

PurpleApple said:


> Gray area late 70s -> *80s* -> gray area mid 90s.
> 
> This is just what I see. The majority of people in Gen Y are kids of baby boomers. The ones who aren't are kids of older Gen X-ers, but even those could be on the cusp, unless they had kids very young.
> 
> *The morals of parents really effect the outcomes of their children...whether the kid agrees with them or opposes them.* For example, the highest correlation between school success has to do with how much the parent's value education and less about location. However, in certain locations parents are more concerned about feeding their children and need to work to do so, so they might not always have their focus on their kid's education...
> 
> Anyway. I'm no expert. I just see differences between kids around the same age who have different aged parents. I find Gen X-ers are more concerned about letting their children play outside without them and tend to be more of hover parents. (I'm in no way implying X-ers suck. All generations have good and bad this is just an observation. )


You just tapped into why Lorde has a problem with Gen Y. She was probably raised by Gen X parents, and Gen Y largely experienced either the materialism and prosperity of the 80s, or the dot com boom and helicopter parenting of the 90s, so of course even though as a generation we've experienced major tragedies like 9/11 and the Wall Street crash/recession and Occupy Wall Street as young adults, we are more materialistic. We are. Materialism has defined this generation, from our manicures and pedicures, to our organic take out food, the lifestyle we were promised is reflected in our mainstream pop music and aesthetic fashion and even food choices...it's not that we necessarily have had the greatest prosperity, especially not when compared to the youngest Boomers and oldest Xers who were in their twenties and thirties in the 80s (i.e. most of our parents as Gen Y) but that the idea of it was instilled into all of us at an impressionable young age. We're also being forced to be entrepreneurs, which means when the economy upswings in Gen Y's middle age, we are going to have the swag we were promised by pop stars in our teens and twenties....and Gen Z is going to hate us for our success, even though they are going to likewise benefit from it, they will just remember their childhoods and teens spent in recession. 

However, collectively as a society we are all going to have to save resources, and that may occur in greater and greater numbers as Boomers start to get old and die off. Maybe.

EDIT: and note when I say "us" I realize that not all of us will be successful but that's actually the Strauss Howe prediction for Gen Y, to be powerful and prosperous in middle age; collectively I feel we are going to be blamed somehow for something. Gen X is one of the few generations to effectively escape being blamed for much of anything, we are supposed to be a generation that removes a lot of individuality from society in reaction to an unraveling of society, into which Gen Z is destined to become the next obedient conformist Silent Generation. Good times.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

XcrashX said:


> I would say Generation Y ended sometime around the late 90s/early 00s and Generation Z started around maybe after 9/11. The start and end dates for both generations are wrong because like some people said, 1977 is too early. They're X. 1994 is too early for the end of Y. 1995 is too early for the beginning of Z and 2009/2010 is too early for the end of Z.


I honestly believe that Gen Z started at 1997-1998 but perhaps I'm being wishful. It's just that I think 1997-2000 kids can relate better to Gen Z than Gen Y. :kitteh:


----------



## California Kid

PaintedVixen said:


> I honestly believe that Gen Z started at 1997-1998 but perhaps I'm being wishful. It's just that I think 1997-2000 kids can relate better to Gen Z than Gen Y. :kitteh:


I think they are both Y and Z because they can relate to both sides. they can remember a time when technology wasnt taking over people and they are part of the targeted audience of pop culture.


----------



## Ren2878

1995-2001 is YZ cusp. 2002 is purely Z.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Ren2878 said:


> 1995-2001 is YZ cusp. 2002 is purely Z.


I was about to ask what 2000 kids were, heh :tongue:


----------



## AliceKettle

There's no exact definition, but most say the mid-90s to 2000, so it began around 1995-2000.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

Iam not an american, by your generation definitions, not only usa but also almost all countries applicable too. But the differences only in dates. By ur definition, in our country gen xers are 67-87, gen y 88-2003, gen z is 2004 onwards. Everyone in usa searching with google, making threads,taking quiz just to know which generation they belongs to. Am bit curious, So am asking is there any benefit by knowing generations or which gen you belongs to?


----------



## Ubuntu

I think drawing a line is arbitrary but most of the little I've read defines Generation Y as being born between around 1982 to 1999, Generation X from around 1961 to 1982 and Baby Boomers from around 1943 to 1960.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I will say that Generation Z ended around 2001, because most mid-late 90s babies, especially those born in 2000 have more in common with themselves than 2001 babies.


----------



## karlpalaka

andrewyu2005 said:


> Anywhere Millennials should not be commenced by any demographer in 1977 because it is way too early to start that generation in that year.According to 5 sources which are(Gallup Inc, MSW Research, Ernst & Young, Pew Research, Nielson Media Research) the one that define it. Well 1996 cutoff definition or span is not that great but it is still acceptable.However,i agree 2000 cutoff definition or span the most which are (Goldman Sachs, Resolution Foundation, Time, US Census Bureau, US Pirg and MTV)define it.I think they should have extended it to 1981


No one likes the year 1997 apparently, but everyone is obsessed with the year 1996. Honestly, all those cutoffs make sense to end Gen Y, except for 1995, 1996, 2000, and 2001. Though, I consider 1994 too early. Here is my version:

Head Gen Y: 1980-1984: Attended primary school only in the 1980s and had childhood in the 1980s
Early Core Gen Y: 1985-1989-Childhood was mainly in the 1990s
Late Core Gen Y: 1990-1994-Had childhood in the 1990s and attended only primary school in the 1990s
Tail Gen Y-The ones whose childhood was in the 2000s but were the last to start primary school before cell phone usage and home web usage hit 50%.


----------



## Willtip98

karlpalaka said:


> Actually 1999 were the last to be in preschool before 9/11. However, those born before September 11, 1996 were the last to enter childhood before 9/11, while those born before September 11, 1999 were the last to leave babyhood before 9/11. I can agree with your other reasons though. This is why 1999 ends gen y and 2000 starts z.


Childhood is ages 3-11/12, so actually those born January-August 1998 (Aka the C/O 2016) are the last to enter childhood before 9/11.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> karlpalaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 1999 were the last to be in preschool before 9/11. However, those born before September 11, 1996 were the last to enter childhood before 9/11, while those born before September 11, 1999 were the last to leave babyhood before 9/11. I can agree with your other reasons though. This is why 1999 ends gen y and 2000 starts z.
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood is ages 3-11/12, so actually those born January-August 1998 (Aka the C/O 2016) are the last to enter childhood before 9/11.
Click to expand...

2-4 is considered as toddler by most sources, which is part of childhood, so August 1999 were the last to enter childhood before 9/11 If we count toddlers. Otherwise, its August 1996 if we are excluding toddlers


----------



## lokasenna

I always thought '96 was the last official year of Generation Y. 

From my perspective, if you had internet access as a child, you're Z.


----------



## karlpalaka

lokasenna said:


> I always thought '96 was the last official year of Generation Y.
> 
> From my perspective, if you had internet access as a child, you're Z.


If that is the case, then most people born in the 1980s would be gen z too cause some may have had the web at home as early as 1989. Plus, there was usenet in the 1980s, which is like the web, but without social media and pornography. Better way to see it is if you finished a full year of primary school before it was common for people living in developed countries to have home internet access, which reached 50% of the population around my third grade school year in 2005-2006, and ironically, that was when we first had internet access at home, and it was the first time I was exposed to the web. It was broadband as all I did was just turn on the computer, click my user account, go to start, and click on the browser icon, and boom, access to the web browser. I didnt have to dial a phone. 2000 best starts gen z and 1999 ends gen y the best.


----------



## karlpalaka

andrewyu2005 said:


> Some people would say that Millennials are people who were born from 1981-1996 or 1981-1997 and 1982-2000 which i agree the most.However,i still think Milennials are people who were born from 1982-2000 .However,some say 1981-1996 especially Captain1297 and Pew Research Resources and etcs 1981-1997 according to some people.And lastly 1982-2000 according to some sources such as MTV,US Census Bureau and etcs or 1982-1999 according to cabocaptain


1997 makes more sense to end Gen Y than 1996 if it had to be one of those two. Only reason to why 1996 would end gen y is cause they were the last to start primary school before 9/11. 1997 has many reasons as they would be the last to be able to remember the 90s, the last to be able to remember a world before the population hit 6 billion in late 99, leave the diapers before the 90s ended, the last to start preschool before the 90s ended, the last to exit infancy before the 90s ended, the last to be born before the year wifi was invented and Google was founded, and the last to finish a year of primary school before home computer use reached 50% around 2003. However 1999 makes the most sense as they would be the last to remember life before 9/11, the last to begin preschool before 9/11, the last to leave infancy before 9/11, the last to finish a year of primary school before cell phone usage and us home internet usage reached 50% around 2005, the last to begin primary school when broadband outnumbered dialup in 2004, the last to enter high school before smartphone usage hit 50%, the last to be born in a world before the population hit 6 billion, and the last to finish a full year of middle school before social media usage hit 50% and before the world population hit 7 billion. There are many reasons though to why 2000 should be the start of gen z, but only 1 reason hit me to why 1996 should end Gen Y. 1980-1999 for me though.


----------



## karlpalaka

PurpleApple said:


> I think the gray area in between is somewhere around '94-'97
> 
> People born before '94 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Y.
> People born after '97 definitely seem to have more in common with Gen Z.
> 
> People in the middle seem to be more dependent on their household's use of technology. I also think siblings come into account. An eldest child born in '95 would probably be different than a youngest child born in '95. I know I was influenced by my older sister's choices in music and pop culture.
> 
> Also after looking up all the generations, it seems that each societal (not familial) generation is basically the kids of TWO generations prior. The boomers are the kids of the greatest generation, Gen X is the babies of the Silent Generation, Gen Y is the babies of the Boomers. Gen Z must be the babies of Gen X. That's just another way to look at it, and again factors of people having children older, or you being on the cusp of the generations as the baby of a large family where you are influenced by your older siblings.
> 
> However I think that model makes more sense. Gen Y is the generation raised by baby boomers. Gen Z is the generation raised by Gen X. There is clear overlap in timeline, but being somebody born in the early 90s I def saw a difference between people who were born to younger parents and people my age who perhaps were the younger children in the family so they were born to an older parent. (not in a good or bad way) I think somebody born in '91 to an Gen X'er would likely have been introduced to more technology younger than somebody born in '91 to baby boomers like myself. I was rather tech savvy in like middle school, and played some educational games on the computer younger than that, but the values my parents had were consistent with those of baby boomers. I'm aware to some that saying I got a cell phone in 8th grade is really young, but when half my classmates had cell phones in 6th grade, and when I was being made fun of for my little first cell phone when all my classmates were getting those motorola razrs, and my phone didn't flip. My dad hangs on to everything until it dies. He just recently got rid of his old bubble 25" TV with awful color. His younger brothers made fun of him for years every time they would come and visit us. One of my baby cousins was so confused when she saw it. She was so used to her 5 foot wide screen. A true Gen Z-er. Her dad is an older Gen X-er. My parents definitely lived a kind of "American Dream, rags to riches," kind of story.
> 
> We get our generation characteristics based on how we were raised and what is left to us and I think how we are raised and what is left to us is very determined by our parents' generation.


I dont think the generation of the parents determine your generation. Gen Y can have either silent, boomer, or gen x parents, while gen z can have either boomer, gen x, or gen y parents, and nowadays, children are being forced to use the technology at a young age. I am a gen y with a boomer father and gen x mom. My friend who is a gen y (1994) has two Gen Z sisters (2001 and 2005) has a boomer father older than mine (1956 is when his father was born) and a gen x mother (1968). I know, right? As someone born towards the end of gen y, I remember as a kid when the web was bad for you, but now, we adults are forcing children to use the web at a young age.


----------

